# Comment réinstaller Mail sur Lion ?



## meth13 (11 Novembre 2012)

salut a tous

voila j ai mail qui a disparu sous 10.7.5 et j ai donc utilisé pacifiste pour reinstaller mail a partir du dmg de lion.une fois fait je lance mail et ca me met :
"Vous disposez de la version 5.0 (1244.2/1283) de Mail.Vous ne pouvez pas l'utiliser sous mac OS X Version 10.7.5 (assemblage 11G63b).

je fais une mise a jour et rien pour mail ,donc pour le moment je peus pas me servir de mail,quelque"un a une solution???

merci d avance


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 une solution serait de réinstaller Lion (sans formatage, donc sans perte de données), ce qui réinstallerait Mail.

Ca demandera ensuite de mettre Lion à jour jusqu'à 10.7.5.

Autre solution : un petit coup de main de la part de quelqu'un qui a la bonne version de Mail...
(je n'ai pas...)


----------



## meth13 (11 Novembre 2012)

reinstaller comment sans formater?? car en effet je veus rien perdre,donc comment reinstaller sans rien perdre? j ai pas de hdd pour utiliser time machine


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Quand on lance le .dmg de l'Installer, le système est réinstallé, sans toucher aux données.

Pour "perdre" les données en formatant, il faudrait démarrer depuis un support externe, formater le disque, puis installer le système.

Mais quand on lance le .dmg depuis le le disque interne, on ne peut pas effacer ce disque, puisque c'est celui sur lequel on est.
Même si on voulait, on ne pourrait pas effacer le disque.

Ceci dit, par prudence et par principe, il faut avoir des sauvegardes...
C'est indispensable.


----------



## meth13 (11 Novembre 2012)

autant installer mountain lion alors,je vais faire la mise a jour en esperant que mail réapparaisse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Mail apparaitra avec la mise à jour.

Il faut que l'ordi puisse recevoir ML, évidemment (iMac à partir de mi-2007).


----------



## meth13 (11 Novembre 2012)

si c'est bon ca , la je fais le montage de ML sur usb , c'est long...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux télécharger ML sur l'ordi, et avant l'installation, en extraire (copie) le .dmg, et le mettre dans un dossier quelconque.

Ainsi, après avoir installé, l'installateur aura disparu, mais le .dmg sera toujours dans le dossier.

Ce qui permet de faire la clé USB plus tard.

Mais je dis ça pour les autres, puisque toi tu es en train de télécharger ML sur la clé, si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## meth13 (13 Novembre 2012)

bon je reviens sur le sujet , j ai reinstaller lion sans perdre quoique ce soit et mail est revenu et tout marche nickel,sujet résolu


----------

